# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Poor frog!

## BossFrog

I found a frog that appears to have been attacked by a cat, there are claw marks across his back and both his legs on his left side are fractured or broken. I think he is a Southern Leapord Frog. His left back leg is what worries me most, its pretty bad. He still has feeling in his toes as far as I can tell. He is about 4 1/2 inches long if his legs were stretched out. Any advice? Should I amputate the leg and hope for the best or leave him be and hope it will heal on its own? It's broken where the knee would be on a person, so he wouldnt have to lose the whole leg. He is currently in a 10 gallon terrarium with hides/water and Ive given him a little food. Please help!

----------


## BossFrog

Upate: Happy Easter! I amputated his (left back) leg today at the ‘ankle’. Please reply!!! No kidding I need help. Any advice is welcome! Can you recommend any products/supplies/treatments? PetSmart and Petco are in my area.

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

Poor guy. He's in pretty rough shape. If you own Neosporin without painkillers, you can dab that on some of the scratches to help prevent infection. Also try to keep things clean to help minimize the likelihood of infection, too. Otherwise, not sure what other advice to offer.

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

Thanks Bynny Ribbit, will do! I have tried to keep things as clean as possible and I am keeping him away from other animals as well.

----------


## BossFrog

Update: Frog is still alive!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BossFrog

Brought him inside cause it's cold. It would really stink if he froze to death after all this! :Frog Smile:

----------


## Olivia

Can you provide a picture of the set up and frog though? That might help you out with his care.

----------


## BossFrog

He’s in a 10g tank with hide and water dish at room temp. I’m misting him once or twice a day.

----------


## BossFrog

Here’s a pic of his leg. It doesn’t look infected to me, and it’s definitely cleaner than it would be in the wild.

----------


## BossFrog

Here’s a better one of his leg.

----------


## BossFrog

Look at that cute face!

----------


## Olivia

Make sure you change to water everyday. Try giving him a bigger water dish. They're semi aquatic and you should probably let him learn how to swim again. Slowly add more water to his set up. I'd also get a take a bit larger in the future. The temp is good and the humidity probably is too. Just make sure you keep the wound clean and apply Neosporin (without painkillers) like Bynny Ribbit said. You've done a really good job. :Frog Smile:

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

Awesome! Thanks y'all for the great advice, I'll keep posting here to let you know how he's doing!  :Smile:  He looks the best I've seen him this morning. The tissue around the amputation seems to be getting blood flow again, I think that's a good sign. The paper towel/simple setup is temporary, once the wound heals I'll give him a proper tank and a name. That's when he'll go from 'Patient' to 'Pet'!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BossFrog

Going to get him a bigger water dish now.

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

Aw, glad to see he's doing good. Keep it up!  :Frog:

----------


## BossFrog

I got a new (bigger) water dish and will post pics of it shortly. I also got crickets and mealworms, and have been dusting them with calcium powder. I remove the crickets' back (jumping) legs as they are spiny! He's getting plenty of natural sunlight as well.

----------


## BossFrog

Here’s his new setup!

----------


## BossFrog

He's been coming out of his hide more which is good, but remember when I said that his left arm was fractured? Well it healed but now he can't use it very well and it kinda just sticks out to the side. It also has some hard swelling around the break point... Almost as if the bone itself was growing around it. Will he be like this for the rest of his life? Is this a problem? His amputation is looking very good.

----------


## BossFrog

About the amputation, is seems like he flesh is shrinking back a little as part of the healing process, leaving a little point of bone exposed. Should I remove it and will it cause him any pain if he walks on it?

----------


## Olivia

You should remove the bone. It'll press against the skin when he moves and cause pain and sores. Make sure you numb him up. Is there any necrosis? Any drainage? When you remove the bone, go ahead and take something sharp against the leg tissues. It might help better if pink healthy tissue is exposed verses mostly dead tissue. The arm probably didn't heal right, but if it doest seem to be causing him any issues I'd just leave it. If you could somehow get an x-ray of that area, that would really help and you ideas. I know that might be practically impossible though.

----------


## BossFrog

Thanks for the advice, I'll remove the bone today. Necrosis is like rotting/infection right?  :Stick Out Tongue:  It just looks like a stump!  :Smile:  No drainage or anything, last week he did bleed just a little though, nothing huge. I probably won't be able to get him x-rayed though. 
I couldn't do anything about the arm, I don't think he would tolerate any kind of splint and even if I tried to splint it he would probably just get more stressed.

----------


## Olivia

I'd see if you could somehow suture it. I don't what what kind of thread you'd need, but that would probably speed up the healing process. If you do leave a small hole because theres bound to be drainage from the damaged tissue. Let me know how the amputation goes! The best way I can think of to get an x-ray would be to ask a local vet to take one. Even if they aren't an exotic vet, you might be able to convince them just to get you some x-rays. I don't know if that would be too expensive though. Keep and eye for any sores on the arm.

----------


## BossFrog

Awesome, thanks! I took the bone off with no problem. It didn't bleed at all. Some vets do help wild animals for free as well. He came out of his hide today!  :Frog:  I'm going to look at the local vet's website and see if they can help. I don't know how they'd get him to be still during the x ray.

----------


## alane

this is a resilient little frog, it seems.

but if its a male, it'll never amplexus again with a broken front leg.  awwww.

----------


## Olivia

Thats good to hear! I'm so glad he's doing better :Big Grin: !!

----------


## BossFrog

> if its a male, it'll never amplexus again with a broken front leg.  awwww.


I actually think its a female XD

----------


## Olivia

Have you named her yet?

----------


## BossFrog

Not yet, just a couple more weeks now! The bone being gone doesn't seem to bother him at all. He's exploring his habitat more too.  :Smile:

----------


## Olivia

Have you gotten her to eat?

----------


## BossFrog

YESSSSS! SHE FINALLY ATE!!!  :Big Grin:  :Glee:  :Congratulatory:  :Highly Amused:  :Triumphant:  Man, this is fantastic!! I went to check on her and she was in her water dish by herself (also for the first time) and I dropped some crickets in there and she ate two!! *Happy Dance* Cool picture btw  :Smile:

----------


## Olivia

Thanks! I'm so glad she finally ate!! She's such a cute little thing!!! :Smile:

----------


## BossFrog

Yeah! I'll post some new pics soon.

----------


## BossFrog

She’s looking great!

----------

Hypnofrog

----------


## Olivia

She's such a pretty girl. She looks like a nice, plump, happy frog... :Frog Smile:

----------


## BossFrog

Yeah, I couldn't get her to eat this morning. Maybe she isn't hungry?  :Confused:

----------


## BossFrog

She ate two wax worms today! I got waxworms because she’s looking a little slimand Ive heard they have a lot of fat.  :Wink:

----------


## BossFrog

I think she's getting used to the tank and surroundings, she engulfed a large mealworm and a huge fat waxworm today!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olivia

I'm glad she likes her tank. How's her leg healing?

----------


## BossFrog

It looks really good today. She’s using it to limp around, she still looks pretty funny when she walks though  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BossFrog

I took a pic of her for my avatar!  :Smile:

----------


## Olivia

How's she been doing today?

----------


## BossFrog

She's doing great, been eating well (Like 2 mealworms, 2 waxworms a day) and pooping normally. Sorry I haven't updated in a while, busy schedule  :Frog Smile: 
Her coloration looks really good, I'll post pics shortly!

----------


## BossFrog

When she looks fat enough I'll change her feeding schedule to about every other day, don't wanna make her too fat!

----------


## BossFrog

Here she is today, her stump’s toadally healed! :Big Grin: 

She really didn’t want me to hold her lol

----------


## BossFrog

I got some ReptiSafe water conditioner for her. Hope it works!

----------


## Olivia

What a cutie! She's lucky you found her. Most people would say "aww poor thing; oh well nothing I can do" and walk away, but luckily you took her in. Do you have any plans for her enclosure?

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

Aww thanks!  :Congratulatory:  :Frog:  
I'm planning on making her enclosure a half land, half water Dagobah(Yoda's swamp planet from Star Wars) theme.

----------


## BossFrog

By the way, May the 4th be with you!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Animallover3541

----------


## BossFrog

So I checked on her today and it looks like she has worms?!?!? This is her poo in a ziplock... Are these worm eggs? Please help!

----------


## BossFrog

This is her today. She’s been eating 6 or so bugs a day, most with supplement. I’m still trying to figure out if it’s a male or female.

----------


## elly

If they're visible, then those things are probably cricket eggs. Tapeworm and other parasite eggs aren't that easy to see without a microscope.

I have seen roundworms dry up and look like sesame seeds, but since those are moist I think they'd be still alive if they were roundworms. Also, apparently in amphibians roundworms lodge in the skin so you'd probably notice that. https://www.petmd.com/reptile/condit...ocapillariasis

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

Awesome! Thanks, I was really worried. She's been acting like a normal frog, no sores or anything. Yeah the poo was moist, I found it in the water dish and it was fresh since I checked it last night. Glad they aren't worms!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olivia

http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com...ns-proceedings   I know you already figured out the cause, but heres htis anyways. Yous could dobule check or use it for future reference. I still can't belive what a cute little thing (s)he is! Glad it's not worms.

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

Here’s her poo today

And the frog herself:


Found a little skinny bullfrog in the pool-sorry it’s pink, that was the only bucket I had!

----------


## BossFrog

Can anyone tell if my frog is male or female from the pictures?  :Smile:

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

I can't tell it's sex, just want to say she's looking good! And it's nice she made a friend, lol.

----------


## BossFrog

Yeah, I didn't put the bullfrog in her tank though.. Don't want diseases/parasites for either!

----------


## elly

Although...do keep in mind I'm not a vet and there might be some thing I haven't heard of. That is an unusual amount of cricket eggs if those are cricket eggs. But people do find cricket eggs in poop all the time and think their frog has parasites.

----------


## BossFrog

The crickets were really big, it's possible they're just in mating season. I keep em outside. I'm just gonna keep an eye on her, see how she does. Looking great today!  :Smile:

----------


## BossFrog

There aren't any more visible eggs in her poop today, guess she passed em all!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## AAron

I think I answered you about the sex of your frog. It was a male frog from the information you gave me. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## BossFrog

> It was a male frog from the information you gave me.


Ok I remember, thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## BossFrog

I upgraded her setup:

And I still have the bullfrog:

I’ve put my frog on a diet, she’s looking a little chubby lately!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## elly

She looks fine but maybe only from this angle. In any case I'm glad she's well.

----------


## BossFrog

Me too! I took the rocks out of her water dish. So hard to clean and they seemed to bother her.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Olivia

How's the little guy doing today?

----------


## BossFrog

She's doing great! She's eating well and there aren't any more eggs in her poop. I put the tank back in the original setup except for some rock in the water dish. Got new crickets and waxworms as well.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## BossFrog

Bullfrog is doing better too. Still skinny but improving.

----------


## BossFrog

I got her a bigger tank and water dish! She seems happy with it, looks like shes grinning  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

She is looking really good! Glad to see the bullfrog is doing well, too.

----------


## BossFrog

Yeah, the bullfrog is still super skinny though. I don't know what's going on with him, I've been having to force feed him but he does swallow 2/3 waxworms a day. Could he have a parasite possibly? I was gonna let him go but I want to make sure he's healthy. I'll post pictures as soon as he'll sit still lol.

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

It's possible, though plenty of things can stop a frog from eating. If you think a parasite is likely, you can apparently buy Panacur-C for dogs and coat the feeders in it as described in this thread. I have never tried this method myself and I'm not sure of the effect it can have on a wild caught animal, but I wanted to hand over the information in case you might want to consider that route.

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

Okay.

Yall know about my three legged frog of course. (By the way, she’s doing great and her name is now Alphais!)

So today I was going about my business, checking the pool filters and I saw a big frog in there. 
So naturally I reach down and grab her. Pulling this massive, enraged froggo outta the pool was an effort lol! 

And when I get a closer look at her...



OF COURSE IT HAS THREE FEET!!! Of all the frogs that coulda gotten in our pool, it wad this half healed little dude! It’s adorable lol. 



So now i guess I’m stuck with this guy too XD
 I’m sitting here laughing at my crazy luck.. Oh man haha at least I don’t have any other pets!

Don’t worry, I’m quarantining her and all that before I introduce her to Alli. It’ll be like looking in a mirror lol

So that’s my situation right now, got a new froggo i guess :P

----------


## Felicia

I have really enjoyed reading this thread! How are all your little guys doing? My frog (tadpole actually) is a rescue too!!  :Frog Smile:

----------

BossFrog

----------


## LydiasMom

Glad to see folk rescuing these little ones! I rescued Lydia as well, tho in a different way. (She was being swept away in flash flooding during a mighty storm we had and I scooped her up when I saw a little tiny creature struggling to escape the currents. She decided she wanted to stay with us.

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

Awesome! I named the new frog Henry but unfortunately i didn't have him for long. He started having seizures so i took him to the wildlife rehab center.  :Frown:  Al has started to have swelling in her stump and theres a clear bubble of skin on the same leg, any ideas on what this could be? Poor froggy!! She doesn't have any external injuries.  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Hey! How would you suggest numbing him up? I have a bullfrog in the exact same situation, on the same leg in fact. Im kind of panicking, my mom wants me to humanely euthanize him, but I feel responsible and I need to help him (I was walking my dog and stepped on his back leg). Please, if you could, help!!

----------


## BossFrog

Aw poor lil boi, I know how you feel. Will you post pictures of him if possible? I suggest placing him in a paper towel lined container in the fridge for a bit, making sure to check on him every five minutes or so, and amputate when he's sleepy enough not to struggle too much but still conscious. In my situation, the frog didn't go to sleep in the fridge so I put her in the freezer but if you do this make sure it's for a very short amount of time. When you're ready to amputate, use gloves and sterilize everything with rubbing alcohol or similar. I used wire cutters for the bone and scissors for the rest... gross I know. Then I used styptic powder found at pet stores to stop the bleeding, this is very important as there are a lot of big veins and such in the leg. Sorry for the late reply and good luck, if you have more questions just ask! :Frog Smile: 

P.S. you'll most likely have to force feed him for a while. I did.

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Thank you so much! I actually misidentified the frog in my panic, it’s a female Northern Green Frog (I’ve named her Aomaris). I asked around at some vets nearby and no one would help, so I decided to let her sit for a few days. This morning I checked and she actually has feeling in the broken foot. I’m at school right now, but I’m about an hour and a half I can get some pictures up. I’m keeping her in a small area of a Kritter Keeper with paper towels on the bottom right now. I’m going to get crickets and feeding tongs over the weekend- do you think I need anything else? After she heals I’ll probably upgrade her to a 10 or 20 gal long.

----------


## BossFrog

You’re probably going to need some sort of vitamin supplement for her, I’d also suggest getting mealworms/wax worms as treats. Sounds like you’re doing a great job so far tho! I’m glad she’s still alive. About how big is she?

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Sounds good! She’s about the size of a computer mouse, if I remember correctly. I have been trying to keep the handling down to a minimum, just to keep her and her skin healthy. When I take the pictures though I can measure her. So far the only times I have touched her were to check her leg when I mist her (with dechlorinated water, of course).

----------


## BossFrog

Awesome!

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

These are the pictures I have of her- so a little smaller than I originally said. Her leg was looking better today, and today was the first day she didnt drag her leg. You can still see where the bone was having an issue, but her foot and lower leg isnt twisting anymore. It was really quick, so Im hoping within a week she will be totally healed??

----------


## BossFrog

That doesn’t look bad at all, looks like you’re doing a great job housing her! She’s a cutie. Make sure to watch for any sign of infection, fungus or swelling.

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Sounds good! Thank you so much!!!

----------

BossFrog

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Hey! Just an update on Aomaris! She is doing well. Her leg is a bit limper today than yesterday and she’s having a little bit of trouble keeping control of it, but I think it’s just because I let her move around a little too much. The good news is, today she’s shedding! So, I think tomorrow I’m going to try some live crickets.

----------


## BossFrog

That’s great! Good that she seems to have fight in her. Crickets is a good idea, just make sure you remove their jumping legs.

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Sounds good! Thank you so much!!!

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Hey! I’m getting her supplements today, do you have any brands you suggest? It’s been a few years since I’ve had reptiles, and I’ve never kept this species of frog. Do you think she needs D3, or do you think she’s fine with plain calcium?

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

I got her the one with D3. I got both crickets and superworms, so Ill see what she likes better. I coated a super worm and put it in her tank (she wouldnt take it, even from the tongs, which I think is a good thing, it means shes getting stronger. What could have been mistaken for trust earlier in her recovery was just pain, I think), and Ill see if she eats it in an hour. Tomorrow Ill do the same with a cricket.

----------

BossFrog

----------


## AAron

Here is my advice for crickets

This is how I keep Banded Crickets. They can last for 6-7 months and maybe longer I stopped count doing it this way. 

Get a large plastic bin and drill air holes on the too of the lid. 

Buy Mazuri Better Bug Gutload as the food for all your feeders and give it fresh two times a week to the crickets. You can and I recommend add in with the gutload Tetrafauna Reptocal with D3. This will give D3 along with more nutrients to the cricket and to your toad. 

Add repashy crested gecko diet and whatever repashy supplements to the gutload and calcium this makes the food smell better and attract the crickets. It adds more variety to their food. I use the color enhancer with this but it's not really anything necessary. 

Get Flukers Cricket Gel for a water source. It's kind of like giving the crickets Jello and the cricket gel has calcium in it to also help boost the crickets nutrition up for your animals.

there's a lot more you can do with the diet but this is just the base and most important part that I'm explaining. Next you purchase a bulk amount of crickets from like Josh's Frogs or from Rainbow Mealworms. I'd say if you have a lot of animals somewhere between 200 to 1k could last you a very long time. 

The next step is very important you want to allow the crickets to have to or even three days if you're not in a rush to eat the food and drink the gel that you have provided. Doing this allows you to make sure the crickets have eaten and they are nutritious for your animals. The gutload actually says this on the instructions. 

if you want to breed the crickets they are very easy to breed in captivity and you could continue to have a living colony if you want. I am just covering the basics of keeping crickets for three to four months.

I just tried roaches and they are the alternative to crickets. I am not generally sold on roaches I like using crickets more for the sound and for the hunt. I have large enclosures and I enjoy allowing my animals to hunt. There is nothing wrong with roaches but I have found great success with banded crickets. I have not had a cricket die in the last 4 months of keeping them and I got them when they were small. there have not been any that have bread in my bin either. I have replenished only once or even maybe twice but I have not had one Cricket died. This used to give me headaches and is why I switched the species of cricket I use and why I buy in bulk now. If you want to know more about how to feed the crickets to your animals and how to keep them alive I would gladly explain to you more in detail if you want. The nice thing about this species of cricket is that they are not aggressive and handling them by hand I have never been bitten by them unlike the other crickets you would receive in the pet store. They have never attacked my frogs or toads and I feel very comfortable with using them and calling them my staple feeder. I obviously use multiple feeders but they are the most important feeder that I keep and I make sure that I have good sanitary conditions for them as well as provide buffet style meals and I also make sure to keep up with them two to three times a week. Imagine A farm with many cows living but they are happy well-fed able to reproduce and they are nutritious for everybody to eat. This is the philosophy that I approached with having right now my crickets and also my mealworm colony. I hope this helps you.

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------

BossFrog

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Thank you so much! I got banded crickets and superworms when I went to the store, and so far it seems that she prefers the superworms. I’m thinking the crickets move around too much for her. Right now, the frog, crickets, and worms are all out in my garage (in separate enclosures), but I think I will be bringing them inside this week. It’s getting a little chilly. Thank you so much for the advice!!

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

So, not so great news. Aomaris’s leg IS healing (though a little crooked, she can still use it, which is a relief), however, she hasn’t eaten for about a week and a half. Out of desperation, this morning I mashed up some crickets and mealworms, mixed in some calcium powder, and had to force-feed her. She swallowed the first bite with some throat rubbing, but is holding on to the second. I’m hoping she will swallow when I leave. I’ve had to force feed small lizards and toads before, but never a frog. Is there an ‘off feed’ paste that I can use for her? She was doing so well, and I’ve grown really attached to her.

----------


## AAron

> So, not so great news. Aomariss leg IS healing (though a little crooked, she can still use it, which is a relief), however, she hasnt eaten for about a week and a half. Out of desperation, this morning I mashed up some crickets and mealworms, mixed in some calcium powder, and had to force-feed her. She swallowed the first bite with some throat rubbing, but is holding on to the second. Im hoping she will swallow when I leave. Ive had to force feed small lizards and toads before, but never a frog. Is there an off feed paste that I can use for her? She was doing so well, and Ive grown really attached to her.


Sorry to hear this. It could be the cooler temperature is effecting the metabolism of the frog. A supplement you can force-feed is this

Carnivore care Oxbow

I just ordered this. Search it on Amazon. Good luck!

Sent from my BKL-L04 using Tapatalk

----------

BossFrog

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Thank you so so much!!! I thought it was the cold too, but her hip bones were jutting out, so I got nervous.

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## BossFrog

Sorry I didn’t reply y’all I been really busy  :Frown:  Thanks so much Aaron!

----------

Larry Wardog

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Just thought I’d give a little update- as I am still in high school and therefore living at home, I have to live by my mother’s rules. She’s been putting off transferring Aomaris to a bigger tank for a little while now, but I think within the next week she will be put in a bigger terrarium. For right now though, I haven’t gotten the off feed stuff yet, so I mashed up some freeze dried mealworms and mixed them with some calcium to turn into a paste for her. It was a little difficult to get her to take to it, but I think she’s going to do well eating this for now. 
Oh yeah! And I also made her an Instagram (just for fun lol, I thought it might be cute to watch her heal). It’s @aomaris_the_frog

----------

BossFrog

----------


## BossFrog

That’s awesome!  :Frog Smile:  hope she gets better!

----------


## Olivia

> Just thought Id give a little update- as I am still in high school and therefore living at home, I have to live by my mothers rules. Shes been putting off transferring Aomaris to a bigger tank for a little while now, but I think within the next week she will be put in a bigger terrarium. For right now though, I havent gotten the off feed stuff yet, so I mashed up some freeze dried mealworms and mixed them with some calcium to turn into a paste for her. It was a little difficult to get her to take to it, but I think shes going to do well eating this for now. 
> Oh yeah! And I also made her an Instagram (just for fun lol, I thought it might be cute to watch her heal). Its @aomaris_the_frog


I'm also still living with my mother and a high school freshman, so I know what you mean about having issues getting her a larger tank. When I've needed cheap housing for frogs, especially bullfrogs, in the past I've gotten plastic totes (ex.sterilite bins). They're cheap, and you have hundreds of sizes to chose from. I hope this helps you save some many and take care of your frog!

And I'll make sure to follow her insta when I get a chance too.

----------

BossFrog

----------


## LetsSayWellRounded

Thank you all so much for the wonderful advice. I’m sorry to say that Aomaris unfortunately passed away. She was doing really well, eating on her own and gaining weight again, when suddenly one day while I was at school, she just refused to go to the wet side of the tank. Coming home to that was really upsetting, but I’m glad that I at least tried to help her. Thank you again for all of your help.

----------

Animallover3541, BossFrog

----------


## Olivia

I'm so sorry to hear about her passing. You did all you could, and kept her safe and comfortable at the end of her life. She'd thank you if she could...

----------


## BossFrog

I’m so sorry, it’s always sad to hear.. :Frown:  you did your best for her.

----------


## BossFrog

Hey everyone. Some of you remember Alli, my frog whose story is in this thread. Her long journey has ended. She passed today.

----------


## Jacob

Man thats incredible. Once i was hiking and i saw a bunch of crows in the grass following something in the grass, i scared them away and found frog all punctered. When i took it home and cleaned it it turned out to not be in that critical condition and i was able to free it to a better location by the end of the day

----------

